# How do tarantula's drink?



## HannibalCmp (Jan 11, 2003)

Do they have a tongue? Or do they absorb water through their skin or legs? I have not seen my tarantula drink or eat since yesterday at 7:00 when I had him. Also do crickets molt? I have a whipped cream container complete with 2 sponges that has about 12 crickets in it and one is twice the size of the others and is white and has half of a crickets skin on his back legs. He was not there before. I am also finding crickets in the cage after I have taken all of the crickets out. I look everywhere but cannot find them.


----------



## Vayu Son (Jan 11, 2003)

*><*

Tarantulas drink with their mouths, which is located under the fangs. Crickets molt. This makes recently molted crickets vulnerable to cannibilasm if your others arent fed well, and also as prime target for a just-large enough T.

-V


----------



## HannibalCmp (Jan 11, 2003)

I saw a little red bug barely visible in my Tarantula's cage what should I do?


----------



## HannibalCmp (Jan 11, 2003)

My mom said it might be a mite. If I see a mite on my T can I pick it off with no ill side effects?


----------



## Henry Kane (Jan 11, 2003)

Yep, they have mouths. They are actually able to draw the water in via the use of what is called a pumping-stomach. (The Tarantula Keeper's Guide will outline all that for you in great detail.) The opening is just behind the chelicera. On many sp. the mouth is sort of highlighted with red (or another contrasting color) bristles. 

As far as the little red bug, the first thing for you to do would be to check meticulously to see if there are more of these bugs. Check in or near the water as well...

Atrax


----------



## HannibalCmp (Jan 11, 2003)

I didn't see any but just to be safe I changed the soil. My mom wasn't too happy since it costed 10 bucks.


----------



## HannibalCmp (Jan 11, 2003)

Ill post a picture as soon as I can find that darned USB cable!


----------



## Angels5599 (Aug 25, 2016)

When a T is drinking how long do they keep their mouth submerged? Mine has been drinking non stop for a lil more than 5 min.


----------



## Angels5599 (Aug 25, 2016)

An yes ik it's an olllld post


----------



## EulersK (Aug 25, 2016)

Angels5599 said:


> When a T is drinking how long do they keep their mouth submerged? Mine has been drinking non stop for a lil more than 5 min.


Until they're done.

Could be over an hour if they so choose. Tarantulas do most things very slowly.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Angels5599 (Aug 25, 2016)

Oh yea true I've had her for a month an I barely held her today she's a curly hair she's pretty fast.


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Aug 25, 2016)

Most of mine drink for less than a couple minutes. Maybe your's is/was dehydrated?


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 25, 2016)

Angels5599 said:


> When a T is drinking how long do they keep their mouth submerged? Mine has been drinking non stop for a lil more than 5 min.


They don't breathe with their mouths.  They have booklungs, which are located on the abdomen.  Your T could live with its face in water and be fine. (Hypothetically speaking of course)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darkness975 (Aug 25, 2016)

@Angels5599 Your avatar looks like Johannes from the band Avatar lol ...

On topic: They can take anywhere from a few minutes to over an hour to drink. Average for mine is about 20 minutes.


----------



## z32upgrader (Aug 25, 2016)

I wonder if he's found the USB cable yet...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Angels5599 (Aug 25, 2016)

darkness975 said:


> @Angels5599 Your avatar looks like Johannes from the band Avatar lol ...
> 
> On topic: They can take anywhere from a few minutes to over an hour to drink. Average for mine is about 20 minutes.


Lol my avatar is me when I had painted my face for a party and thank u guys


----------



## darkness975 (Aug 27, 2016)

HannibalCmp said:


> I have not seen my tarantula drink or eat since yesterday at 7:00 when I had him. Also do crickets molt?


Tarantulas can go months without eating or drinking.  You will rarely see them drink.  Feed it once a week or whenever. If it refuses to eat take out the feeder and try again next week.

Yes crickets molt.  The one you saw that was white was one that had recently molted and the exoskeleton had not hardened yet.


----------

